# Visa expired



## prettymheeia (May 28, 2012)

Visa Expired last February 14,2013 and my old company didn't cancel it due to some company fines in labor office. I'm outside the country already I just send my passport where my visa was stamp I even don't have labor. 

What will happened to my status in UAE? Do I will get life time ban due to this my company was made?


----------



## adolf320i (Feb 20, 2013)

prettymheeia said:


> Visa Expired last February 14,2013 and my old company didn't cancel it due to some company fines in labor office. I'm outside the country already I just send my passport where my visa was stamp I even don't have labor.
> 
> What will happened to my status in UAE? Do I will get life time ban due to this my company was made?



..so you trusted your company to hand over to them your passport even if you're already outside the country??...how can they process your concern whereas knowing that they themselves can't fix their issue in the labour office?...tsk tsk tsk..well goodluck!


----------

